
Show HN: Finding insider stock transactions in real time. - finfun234
ShareSEER is a research tool for investors. We are excited to announce the launch V 1.3 of ShareSEER. We now have:
- A real time insider filing dashboard - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;today&#x2F;insiders" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;today&#x2F;insiders</a> . View live sales and purchases of stocks by company insiders! Get information one day faster than in major brokerages. Filter by existing companies.
- A risk extractor which highlights unique risks for S &amp; P 500 companies. e.g - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;analysis&#x2F;risks?tick=MOS" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;analysis&#x2F;risks?tick=MOS</a>
-We augment the existing feature of searching for 10-k&#x2F;10-Q&#x27;s for a given company with a.) Recent Insider filing information when available b.) Extracted risks for S &amp; P 500 companies. E.g <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;search?q=KLAC" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shareseer.com&#x2F;search?q=KLAC</a>
- Super fast infrastructure. We have rewritten the previous generation infrastructure to a blazing fast go server.
We are still learning what investors want to know. This tool is born from the pain we faced as individual investors. We want to level the playing field between what the big investors know and what we know. We would love to hear your feedback to make ShareSEER even better. Please check it out. One more thing. For now- ShareSEER is free!
======
CloudNetworking
Very cool! Mark Zuckerberg sold $3M in Facebook shares yesterday!
[https://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/0001127602180216...](https://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/000112760218021658/xslF345X03/form4.xml)

------
kevinyun
Very cool, and interesting! As a retail investor / layman, can you explain the
benefits or workflow? (legalities, how to go about this, use cases)

From a high-level, I understand that this is just public data in a nice UI
that you get a day earlier. What happens if this gets really popular -- will
there be a gate/fee?

~~~
finfun234
thanks!

>>> As a retail investor / layman, can you explain the benefits or workflow?
(legalities, how to go about this, use cases)<<<<

All company insiders(e.g CEO,Directors etc) are required to report to the
Government, stock transactions they make in their company. Many brokerages
will give you this information on a per company basis. What we have seen is
there is a delay between one to three days. So the benefit is you get the
information as it is reported. What you do with this information is up to you.
But being aware of large transactions by insiders could be a useful metric as
part of your research. For example here are transaction's that we came across
on our insider page last night
[http://shareseer.com/today/insiders?f=walmart](http://shareseer.com/today/insiders?f=walmart)
There was ~120M of stock that was disposed of.

>>>What happens if this gets really popular -- will there be a gate/fee?<<< We
have some ideas on building specific insights on top of this, that we could
consider as a paid feature. For now everything is free as we are learning
about the pain points of investors. Our focus today is to learn from you what
your pain points are as an individual investor and what you think about the
application today?

~~~
kevinyun
Cool, thanks for the example. Again, apologies as a layperson/everyday
investor -- Can you explain what 'D - Disposition to the issuer of issuer
equity securities' means, and how that is different from something like 'S -
Open Market Sale'?

If the Waltons dumped $120m in common stock, is that significant to the
market? How so?

Just trying to tie that in with how a retail investor would go about this.

~~~
ljw1001
I think insider sales are a useful guide when they’re unusual. Some insiders
sell a little stock every month. Somehow you would need to extract a signal
from the normal behavior. Larger or smaller amounts. Trend shifts or something

~~~
finfun234
Good point. We will consider adding such a feature. Thanks for checking it
out!

------
hyencomper
Looks cool. I currently use finviz, and the insider trading feature looks
similar. Are you looking to quantify the risks anytime in the future, ie how
would revenues/ earnings be affected if they materialized.

~~~
finfun234
Hi Hyencomper, How this is different from finviz is that this is real time
with all transactions. Finviz has a delay and generally is for few largest
transactions.

~~~
finfun234
we haven't thought about quantifying risk in the manner you suggested but we
definitely want to identify all kinds of risks that may not be obvious.

------
finfun234
we also added company descriptions for all S & P 500. e.g
[http://shareseer.com/search?q=AFL](http://shareseer.com/search?q=AFL)

------
Rainymood
How are you planning on monetising?

~~~
finfun234
We have some ideas on building specific insights on top of this, that we could
consider as a paid feature. For now everything is free as we are learning
about the pain points of investors.

